# ,  / > Yaesu >  FT-891 -

## Serg

+50  FT-891:

http://www.cqdx.ru/ham/new-equipment/

http://www.qrpblog.com/2016/04/yaesu...ansceiver.html

http://www.qrpblog.com/2016/05/yaesu-ft-891-update.html

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r0foknmmac...Report_CSR.pdf

  :

http://www.cqham.ru/ftp4/sch_FT-891.pdf

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## Serg

> FT-100D .


,    ...  :::: 
,  ,   -      14 DDC ,         -  .

----------

, .
3     .  DSP  .
    USB,   .
   .     ,   857.
   ,  857,     -.

----------

> ?


.    .
limited edition.

----------


## UT0UM

> +50  FT-891


857   !

----------

Eugene163, gera, RN4R, ua1zet

----------


## us4el

", ,"     ""    .    ""  ICOM-7100,7300, YAESU FT-991,   "".....FT-891  ""....  -  ,   ""   ""   ?

----------

RK1AT

----------


## Serg

> ", ,"     ""


,     .




> ""


,    ,      .

          (     "" ) -       !  :Wink:

----------

ua1zet

----------


## DerBear

!
 mail.ru    : "     FT-891,   FT-857/897    !"  "     FT-857/897  ,   ".

 :Crazy:

----------

UA4YT

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

""        : : "In product news, Elecraft announced their new KX2 portable transceiver. The transceiver is 5.8 by 2.8 by 1.5 inches and weighs 13 ounces. It operates from 80  10 meters on nine bands, putting out up to 10 W. The designer of the new KX2, Wayne Burdick, N6KR, explained that its half the size of the KX3, extremely lightweight, and very portable".    ...

----------

RV4AI, Sergey

----------


## unname

> "  "-  .    857        144/430,     .      .   (    ) ,     .
>   891     ft-2000,    ,    DSP.   32 Bit. 
>  ,   857-.


   .    2009          .
      ,  ...

   :    .
 897  , 857   ,  ,    817  .

----------

Hitman

----------

gera, ut2uf

----------


## unname

.

----------


## Serg

*RK6AJE*,          ,   ,     , -    ?

----------

Serg, ur4mp

----------


## DerBear

-120 . ,  .
 USB   .   DIGI      .

 Yaesu.ru        62   .    3.5  2      83. ...   .
    70.

----------


## DerBear

?

----------


## ER1RA

2   . !
   857 (2011..),  500  300 .. 891          .
   3.,  5 - 6. -  -  (FT-2000.  ).
      !  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  !!!

73,Vasile

----------


## Alexe

> 2000 ,    .   891  12.


  2000 ,  ,   . . 
- YAESU    .         -    ( ...).

----------

RA6FTN

----------


## RW6HCH

rz3bw 
http://www.qrpblog.com/2016/05/yaesu-ft-891-update.html

----------

Alexe, gera

----------

*rz3bw
*  .  .




> DSP.


,    ?  ,         .
DSP  891      ,       857.
   -  .

----------


## Alexe

> DSP.


  ,    .  , . 857-      .

----------

gera

----------

Alexe

----------


## rz3bw

> ,    ,    87-.


  DSP    ...      FTDX-1200, FTDX-3000, FTDX-5000.
  TMS 320 C 6746EZWT

  FTDX-1200, 3000, 5000  - TMS 320 C6727BZDH

  -   -  .

 , ..

----------


## R7KD

> DSP    ...      FTDX-1200, FTDX-3000, FTDX-5000.
>   TMS 320 C 6746EZWT
> 
>   FTDX-1200, 3000, 5000  - TMS 320 C6727BZDH
> 
> 
>   -   -  .
> 
>  , ..


  , 32 bit. DSP.   16 bit.   ,  ,      .. 73 !

----------

rn6xc

----------

*ra9few
*  :Smile: 
   rk4fb   DSP    .
       .  .
      . 
    891-      , DSP  ,   50 , CONTOUR/APF,   ,    857-,  .   :Smile: .
  ,     .

----------

gera

----------


## Vic_599

.    DSP FT-891,      300   500   
FT-857D,       ?
   857    .   ,      ,
   .      LW  .

----------

,  ICS,     Yaesu (?),     ,    3 .
 -  .
 : http://www.yaesu.ru/yaesu-ft891.php
     :  ** 1 .

----------

.
   ,   , ,    ..
          .

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> 891?


 ...      .,   .      13  (   ).    "".

----------


## UA8U

> 891-   SSB   .


       -  .

----------


## UA8U

> -, 2,2, 2,4  2,7?


    , RIGPIX.COM, Yaesu, FT-891.   .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163, RN6LW, RV1ZT

----------


## R0SBD

> , RIGPIX.COM, Yaesu, FT-891.   .


http://rigpix.com/yaesu/ft891.htm

----------


## R5ZQ

> .      13


 ,  .    HENRY RADIO     .

----------


## 1967

.  FT450   ,   FT-891           (   ...).   (      ).   ,   .

----------


## R2ANG

> FT-891


  .
1
2

----------


## RN3GP

> FT450


 FT-891  ,  FT-450,    ,    .   450  ,     ,     ,  ,      ,     . :Shocked: 
      FT-891   . ::::

----------


## Eugene163

> FT-891  ,  FT-450,    ,    .   450  ,     ,     ,  ,


    ,  450D  ,  ,  ,     ,      .
    "",    .          .      ,      ,   ....      - ,   ....       ,     .
   FT-891  ,        .






> ,   .....


     ,     . ,   .      FT-450D,       ...     .    ,     .

----------


## RN3GP

> "",


  :!: ,   ,    ,     , ,      ,  ,   ,    ::::  FT-891      ,    ,        ,  .

----------

""  857/897/891    ...   ft-2000,  ,    ,      857-  :Smile: .      ,     ... . 
     891-,      (   ) 450/857/897.    DSP.
 .  ""...     ...

----------

:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dEeV3UCxR4

----------

*Eugene163
*    .     ft-2000  ft-857.  -    .   .        .       .
 144/430,    891-,       ,   .      857-  891,       -.
  ,   * 1967*,   .

----------


## krbltik

CAT  ,        ,    .      ,     .
   ,       FT-817))       ,   .

----------


## krbltik

,  ,     ))

----------


## Eugene163

> ,       FT-817))


           ,     ,       , ,   ..

*  16 ():*




> FT-817))


    ,      FT-891?

----------

Eugene163

----------

*krbltik
* .   advance manual           :Sad: .

----------


## UD6ADF

> ,      FT-891?


    A, B  C,     PWR       (   yaesu).        ft-991

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Ic-7300

> .
> 1
> 2


     -891          ,   ft-950-2000,  ?

----------


## R2AAO

,     CAT     USB?        ACC-     857-?

 ,  ...

----------


## krbltik

> ,     CAT     USB?        ACC-     857-?
> 
>  ,  ...


        891-   USB,

----------


## Eugene163

> 42.       HRO      injapan


    HRO,   ?    ebay  ...

----------

Eugene163

----------


## krbltik

> HRO,   ?    ebay  ...


https://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=71-002216
   , .       31 .
          HRO.




> ,


, ))          ,          -.

----------

Eugene163, W5ZZ

----------

cat click     ,     ,   .

----------


## Eugene163

> https://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=71-002216
>    , .


   -     ....  ,     e-mail  eugene163@yandex.ru...

----------

?  ?        ::::

----------

Eugene163,

----------

! , ! 
      .
 ?  ?
   - ,        :Smile:

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> restocking fee 15%


   ?  ,    ?     ? !

----------


## W5ZZ

FT-891
 20,    40-,  CAT clicks  ,  .
    ,  CW        ( )
 Kenwood HS-5, CAT  DX LAB.

----------

Eugene163, UR5LAM

----------

*W5ZZ
*  ! ! 
 - .    -  , ?

----------


## uk8om

W5ZZ ,        QRZ.COM  .

----------


## W5ZZ

, sorry  ,    50  ,
   AT   w1pje  .
https://youtu.be/xaIf4G383Wc
PS uk8om email    .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163, UT4UCM

----------

*W5ZZ
*...       ?    ?   ?   :Sad: ...

----------

Eugene163,

----------


## W5ZZ

,   ,       .
   . 
W1PJE    ,    Yaesu,     ,    .

----------


## W5ZZ

SN

----------

W5ZZ

----------


## W5ZZ

w1pje,   RF GAIN     ,
 ,  CAT clicks,          usb.

----------

R7MU,

----------


## Burmila

FT 891-      !  ,         . r6ldf

----------


## R7MR

> FT 891-      !  ,         . r6ldf


      ,         .....

----------


## US1QA

To: W5ZZ ,     891 ,    ts-480  ic-7200.
 .
de US1QA    Boris.

----------


## US1QA

: ,     ?

----------


## UT4UCM

. **,     .

----------

,     .  - . ,  .

----------

> ..


    ...
       . 
 meest . ...

----------


## US1QA

W5ZZ = Tks.       ,     ,   32  DSP     3 .
  .
de US1QA.

----------

*Eugene163*, , , .
, ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UA8U

> 53 900.


    50.

----------


## UA8U

.   16   QRZ.RU  .....    ,  FT-891     .  ,  ,   (  ).

----------


## US1QA

W5ZZ=       .

----------


## W5ZZ

To: US1QA,
,     ,    ,       LDG,  :      .

----------


## RV1ZT

857.  ,  .   -857 . :Razz:

----------



----------


## ua3ahm

, .

----------


## OlegGus

> ,       !  .        ?   - ,  . R6LDF


    ?   ,  ,    ,         .

----------


## UI9O

> !


,      .
    ""  :Sad:

----------

UI9O

----------

18  21     HRO  $580

----------

R7MU

----------

http://www.ldgelectronics.com/c/252/products/19/24/1 LDG ,           (   FT),

----------

**,    ?    ,           :Smile:

----------

!       -3

----------



----------

,   :Laughing: 
     CW   N1MM,  PTT        "" . ,      .    W10  64 ,   VSPE  $25, .
  -  ...
  ""  -   WPX,   -  :Smile: ...   .

----------

,     . GEN   . NB  DNR   .  NOTCH   ,    , ...      CW   +40 dB  40   .     IPO,     .  ""  LCUT, HCUT,  ,   ""  .. 
   ,       CW  N1MM...
  $630,      $16  $43.  (    ) 3793 .  -   $810 :Rolling Eyes: .       23 .   -    HRO    my.meest.us 2 - 3 .    4 .    8 .    ,   ,  , ...     22 .  .

----------

WPX  ,        ,    .         .   ,     40 ,    QSO   VK,    , 100     . 
 ,   ,        ( ,   - ).
 - DNR    CW.    DSP  500 ,   CONTUR   (          ), SHIFT, NCH            .     -         N1MM  BK-IN,       ,         . ,  ,      MON ,      :Rolling Eyes: .
 SSB     ....
   FT8.    , ,          ()     :Smile: . 
"   ,  ,    ,       "() -   :Smile: 
  -   ,  .
    -   Z11Pro   .    ,  YT-100, ...
 , ,     .
   -      -   .
  -  :Laughing: 
   -      ,    :Laughing:

----------

UA0BHC

----------

RX3M

----------


## RU7L

> ,       !  .        ?   - ,  . R6LDF


      .   ,  .        ssb. ,    500  .  . 
    .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## uk8om

RU7L     500  CW  ?

----------

Eugene163,

----------

!  ...

----------

**,
    !
    :
  CAT clicks       ?

----------


## VFO

?        DIN?  http://www.kosmodrom.com.ua/prodlist...B%20Mini%20DIN

----------

Eugene163, R2LAC

----------


## UT0UM

> (    ) 3793


   20%  + 10%   ,  150  (  43 )

----------

> CW   (  . )   USB (  ).


     WPX-  N1MM,   USB,  "" . 

  ,      ,     R4IN.     15,6 .         -   ...       ()...

    -         ,        ()   (      )     (  10 )        .
        5 ,              .   SMD ,             Ladder Line   .            +5    FTDX-3000...        ,  -  :Rolling Eyes:   ....  Yaesu...  ... :Smile:

----------


## uk8om

R4IN?

----------

**,
, .    .   ,       .  15% ,    .   857,    4 ,   .     :Smile: .

----------


## UA8U

> ..                   " ".


 , .         WRTC.        K-3,     .....   ?

----------


## UA8U

> 2IC-7851     ,


   ,  7851,    ?




> .


  FT-857       :::: .     FT-891  ,      :Wink:

----------


## Eugene163

> FT-891  ,


   3 ,   ... :Super: 
     3  .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,  7851,    ?
>  FT-857


    3  ,                 ,    7300,       ( WRTC)?

----------


## US1QA

To: W5ZZ
      e-mail   QRZ.com  e-mail  .
   .  : us1qa@ukr.net 
 .
.

----------

> DL2KGS


    (   S-match).  1:1           .
, *US1QA*, ​   ,    ALC    25  ()  - ALC " ".
  -      RTTY ( N1MM) -   (   150          :Smile: )  ALC        1,0 .     SSB   FTDX-3000    ,  ALC       :Sad:

----------

Eugene163

----------


## US1QA

> ,  ,   891    480?


      10 .  ,   ,     ,    .        , ,       . 480  2 , 891  .
 .
.

----------


## US1QA

To uk8om:      .

----------

(  ) FT-891 https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/2017-...ceBeautifyAB=0
  , , , "",    .    "" :Razz:

----------

,   - fc-40,    ...  -...
  -  --.     :Razz: 
     ...

----------


## UR5VFT

> ...


 -185    159.63         3   ..

----------


## UI9O

,    "DVS RX (TX) OUT LEVEL.
 03-01 (02) .

----------

UI9O

----------


## UI9O

,         03-02    .
 ,    ...




> -  .


    ...         SSB?

----------

SSB

----------

UI9O

----------

UI9O

----------


## OlegGus

> ,      .


     ).      .

----------


## uk8om

,  .   .

----------


## rolin

-   !

----------

Dimens-vlz, Eugene163, OlegGus, R7MU, W5ZZ

----------


## Eugene163

> -   !


    ?

----------


## OlegGus

> :
>     ,    ?


 3        ,    100 .  QSO       1  2 .

----------

Eugene163,

----------

Eugene163,

----------

> 


      .
     CW,   . 
    ...!

----------

Eugene163, OlegGus,

----------


## Eugene163

> ft-891     usb ?


        891- ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> ,  .      ,    IOS  .


   891-,      ...

----------

Eugene163, R2LAC

----------


## R2ANG

> -


  ,      USB ,        .     "  "  .       FT-818  :Wink:           .

----------


## Dimens-vlz

,  SW2016,      .        ,        , .. 9 *,  ,    , .. ,  FT-891   1.0-1.2 . -     ?      ?

----------


## Eugene163

> ,   991.


      FT-891+...

----------


## R2ANG

> 


  ,    891  :Smile:

----------


## OlegGus

> FT-891+...


  ...     ,                 .

----------


## R2ANG

> ,    USB    ,   .


,  991  ""  ,   USB-         :Smile:   ,      ...

----------


## UI9O

> USB-


  "",   .




> ,      ...


 ?   , FT-891.

----------


## UI9O

""    ...
 ,   ...

----------


## UA6AGN

::::  ::::  ::::

----------

> FT-3000,


 ,         CW,   SSB,   FTDX-3000     ,    ,

----------



----------

,    ,     Yaesu,      LW - mAT-40 http://www.mat-tuner.com/mAT-40.php
      ,       "".       ...

        " " -     Yaesu  Icom   .    ,    OUT of STOCK,         .          ,        ICOM ()  Yaesu - .

 ,         , ,     mAT-40,            FT-891.(?)

      mAT      (      ),

----------


## UT4UCM

> ,    ,          "Made in Japan..


       ,     USA?

----------


## UT4UCM

*uk8om*,        ? .

----------


## R7MU

,            ,  ICOM

----------


## rolin

. 

    1 ,  ,      2    2 .

      100   15,      53%  -   .

,           "",  .    ( 20 )        -  8.3 .      18%.
    5 ,      6.6%,      75 

   ,        QRP, .

,  , , ,  100  ,              .
     IC-706Mk-2 -    .

  -   ,   -  " ,      ".  .
      ,     ,       5   .   ,    ,    .
            .

 -   100  ,     100          5-10 .

----------

Eugene163, krbltik, R2ANG, RA9YON

----------

> FT-891


  .        MFJ-939 http://www.mfjenterprises.com/suppor...uctid=MFJ-939Y
   ...

----------


## rolin

*Burmila*,    Band    .
      .       .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Burmila

rolin, ,    .         .       ,      .    Yaesu  .  130  57   .       1000. ..      600.    . R6LDF.

*  55 ():*

rolin,   891 -80   .    - 2   10.1 .       40-20   1.         . .   . .

----------

> 


 FUNCTION-2  MEQ  
  15      -    PRC (),   -   . 
    advanced ()  -  yaesu.com .        .

----------

*uk8om*,              (   RadioShack -      ).       "" - FTDX-3000.

----------


## Burmila

891-.  ,    - , .    .     . R6LDF

*  14 ():*

   . .

----------


## Eugene163

> Yaesu  ,     ,


    ,   TS-480SAT  FT-450D ...

----------


## uk8om

To W5ZZ      4   ( ,)
      HRO.       
   "Made in Japan" q  
   CW      ICOM.

----------

> CW      ICOM


 #174 .  CW .    INRAD   500     IC-735.  .      .     .
      ,  -. , ,  .

----------


## Eugene163

> 200  .


     200 ?

----------

CNT  .     -  APF  . 
  IC

----------

,     500  (   ) .   -6   485 ,       700 .      .     8  ()   4      1  ()       (  ).     50     RF    .   -  Elecraft XG3.
 ? 
    .
 - .

----------

Eugene163, rolin, UR5VFT

----------

,            .   .  ,     ( ??)    ,        RWM    9996 ,  4996 .        .      (  ,    ).        8    . 
,         "".      "".
       ,    .    " ",   FT   IC... -        IC-775DSP (       250  CW) ,     ,  IC-746PRO.        250    .        ""   -     .

----------



----------


## Eugene163

> ,


      Korg AX3B,    , ,     .   ,      .  ,    ...
   IC-7300 c     ,     ,  . ::::

----------


## Eugene163

> ,      !


        .

----------


## W5ZZ

cat  ( )    ?
    TRX MANAGER, WIN4YeasuSuite    Ft-891    .

----------

W5ZZ

----------

> (   150


.  -    .   - ,        :Razz: . 
     11-01,  11-02,  11-03   (    ,      )             100-50-20-10-5   .20-15. 
      -   -  -   ( /),  -    ,  -  ALC.    TX CW-USB.  2-    , 1-   3-   (   RF/SQL)  3- - ALC   . 
       F   .
     CW  CW BFO - USB   1.85, 3.75, 7.1, 10.12, 14.15, 18.13, 21.2, 24.9415, 28.85, 51.5 
      ,  SSB   ""     S-   :Smile: .
   -   2017.12    (  :Rolling Eyes: ).   ,  ? :Razz:

----------

OlegGus

----------


## US1QA

UK8OM=    , .

----------


## uk8om

to us1qa W  ,    ,  .

----------


## UT4UCM

> *rolin*,   .    (  )


       , ,   !

----------


## uk8om

,   .

----------

rolin

----------


## rolin

,   .
,     SP-HP   -,   ,   ,  ,   ()   .        .

 -        :Smile:

----------

OlegGus,

----------


## UT4UCM

*rolin*,    ,  ,   ,    !
 FM   ,      .   - , 891 ,    .

----------

(  Technical supplement)   Current ALC Adjustment  .         RF/SQL  ,   "12" . 
     - "12"?

----------


## uk8om

,     ,    !?
      (       CW)  ?

----------


## uk8om

,.

*  52 ():*

    ,   ZIN  , .
    () ZIN  .  
 .  250   .

----------

Eugene163

----------

,  ,   ,  SSB    .
    ?  , , ?      .
  apf? DNR?
     ?
       ?
       fc-40?
   .

----------


## Eugene163

,  891-        ...  !

     .

:     -    817-   ,       (     ) -     . 
      YAESU-  A B C ,     IPO -    , WDH -    , NAR -    CW.
        -  . 
   (     817-    FUNC).
  -       (),     ZIN LED  CW       .
         (  817- -  ""   ),   .  ,     !  - .
  -  .

:  -  ( 817-)   " " ( ) -    ,   !
  -  "",     .    .

      3200   500 ,     NAR  50 !     !
      ,       -    (  ).
    .    SSB   .
   ... (      SSB).
   - - -31   817-   .
(  817-     ,    817-   ).
    .        ...

     .
   (     )      ,    .
    1   5 .  100 .

  ,    -      USB. 
   -      - ""  (   ,     60.)

       LSB/SSB.
 SSB,   ,   (LSB  10 , USB  10 )
 LSB ,  USB ...
   ,       -.

  :   .
,     .
    - .     . 

    -    .
  ,    ,  "",     ,   "" - !
      !     ,          -    (    !) IMHO.
 
    ,     ...
   ,       .

    !
    ,         !

----------

RD6LW, UR5LAM,

----------



----------


## uk8om

" ...."     !!!   ,       
  ,      .     .     ?

----------


## UR5LAM

** ,
    2,            .?   :    ,    .  ,   Icom    ,    ,         ,  ,     . , Icom    .     , ,     - .

----------


## dima7

*UR5LAM
*      ?     ,            .
1.     7610 CW-R (   ). 3    . 
2.  CW      (   ).   
    7610?

----------


## US1QA

> (  857-)?


.

----------

> (  857-)?


C 857-    . 
3          ()  

-FUNCTION - 1
-FUNCTION - 2
-CW SETTINGS
-REC SETTINGS
-FM SETTINGS
-ATAS SETTINGS
  ,   ...         (Advance Manual)
         .

----------

R2ANG

----------

.         -  ( https://elecraft.com/collections/ful...attenuator-kit ).     .        ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------

> 


. 104  105 Advance Manual

----------

?
Advance Manual    ,     fc-40/50  Atas-120.
   fc-40.   ft-857d. ,    891   .

----------

ua1zet

----------


## ua1zet

:    , -50      -891? .  .

----------

> -50


 "" - "50".     "" "" :Smile: 
      Yaesu .     ,   -     "0" -     .        "RING" ,    REM/ALC ,   ALC          "TIP"  . ALC  ,    -     .      16-15 "TUNER SELECT"      - "LAMP".  ALC    .

----------

rolin, ua1zet

----------

UT4UCM

----------

--,   :Razz: . ,   ,     :Sad: 
Yaesu      , , ,   ,        :Razz: . 
,    -      ATAS,         DC ,           ATAS-a...        ,  ,     . , , ... ,    -  ATAS         ... -- :Rolling Eyes: 
     - .16-01    SSB (    ), 16-03   ( 16-01  ),     ,     .            ,           .... -    , ..  :Sad:

----------


## Eugene163

> 


    ?

----------

*Eugene163*
     .      .      .     ,      .   ( 891-)     .
*uk8om
* .    Advance Manual   .

----------

*OlegGus
*,     , ...   :Smile: 
        .     ...        .     ,       Nokia FlexiHooper.  ,               Plesiochronous Digital Hierarchy  :Smile: 
 ,        .

----------

*UC4F*, 
?      ::::  ?
1.   .                .
2.      891.  fc-40.
3.    ft-857d    500 .     .        .      100    -  .
4.     ,     ,     .
5.      ,       ic-7300 (      ),               7300         7300.
6. 891      . 32  DSP  , , dnr, apf, dnf     contour     (    ft-2000)      891-.
7. .         ,    ,       :Smile: .
   . ,   .   .    :Smile: 
,     SS2.
1.   ""  .  ,       .
2.    .    .
3.            ().        .
   .

----------

Eugene163, ,

----------


## UC4F

()      :Super:

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UR5LAM

,    .  ?

----------


## UT4LW

-  .   :Rolling Eyes: .      .
 ! :Smile: 
 , ,   CQWW SO LP 20m?

----------


## UT4LW

> ,


,      .
 -, ,      WW,   . :Wink: 

   ,  4  .       ! 
    ""      80- ?

----------


## OlegGus

> ,  4  .       ! 
>     ""      80- ?


   ,    ))

----------


## UA8U

> FT-DX1200  FT-2000...


         ?




> FT-857, 897   ...


  ?    ?      ?   "  "?  ,  ,          25 .     ,    .




> ,   .


     ,        .

----------


## UA8U

> DSP.


    ,  "   ....."  ,  891  . 891      .

----------


## Eugene163

> ?    ?      ?   "  "?


   ,   ...     IC-7300,       FT-DX1200      FT-891.        ,   .  891-   (    ),     1200-  7300-,    . CW  ,  300    .
  ,        IC-7300,  IC -  .
  FT-857, 897    ,     .      ,   ,   ,      ,  .        . :!:  :Super: 




> 891      .


        ...

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

*UA8U*, 
,  -   :Smile: 
891      857/897!      706   . 
         .       .
  (  )   .   857-  2000-   ,     . 
  -  ,     .

----------

*rolin*, 
   .    ,    ,    (   )  .          ,    .     , Advanced manual.          891  857/897.   .    ,          .   ,   .        ,     .

----------

Sysert

----------

...  SS    !      ,    ,         :::: 
        SW  :Smile: 
  .    ,        .

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## US1QA

Respect.

----------


## Eugene163

> FT-857, 897   ...


        ...

----------


## Eugene163

> FT-857, 897   ...


        ...



> ,          .        ,       .


   ,      ,   ,   ,  , ,    DSP,  .         .       - .      FT-857/897      891-...

----------


## uk8om

"   "    +/-.
    A35       .    
  .      IC7851  !

----------


## UT4LW

,   .   -   CW  SSB.  ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UA8U

,  FT-891,   .

----------

,    , 20 .
   fhd,   ...
 LAM,   ,               nikon d3300,   ?

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UR5LAM

> nikon d3300,   ?


  ,    . 
    ,      :
-     ,
-         ,      Audacity.
   ,   ,   .

----------

(    ) yaesu ft-891  :Super: 
      made in japan,  made in china, dst (     district) USA, ..  , s/n 8Lxxxxxx,  18- , ...
     .

----------

> 


!
     ....!
   .
    !

----------

R7MU,

----------


## ur5mid

,  USB    ,   /       ?

----------

.
ALC      .  100 ,  1.
   ?

----------

.  ()ALC   .

----------


## krbltik

. -  DNR .    ?

----------

> ALC


           CW   .
   FT-891 VS KX3   https://youtu.be/SvGUfAWxoaY     " " :Razz:  :Razz: 
  KX3     .      ,    ...

----------


## krbltik

> DNR -   CW   ,     .
>    TS-480 (     )      .


     ,    15         ?

----------


## krbltik

> .
> 
> *  5 ():*
> 
> 
> 
>   .  ,     DNR (  ),  ,  DNR (NR)   RX


    DNR,   .   ""  ))

----------


## US1QA

UK8OM =    DNR ,   , ,  .     ,    
                DNR .    IPO, ATT, WDH.            .    DNR 
                  (    ssb). Main version =v01-07 : dsp version=v02-03 :

----------


## uk8om

US1QA      DNR,       .
   ,   .  52.
     .

----------

""         .
  XG3     .        .
  KX3   0 .

----------



----------


## Alexe

> ,


  .   991. DNR,     891.     CW.         .  .

----------


## Alexe

** ,       ,   891-.      ,    . . .   ,        ,  .  991-    .

----------


## US1QA

,     APF ,    CW ,     WDH.

----------

> Contur


  6  10.  WW .  ,       .     ,       ,          WW :Smile: ...    -   :Sad:   :Smile: .

----------


## US1QA

CNT: leve -18, width 5 .       .    level 14,
width 4,    CQWW ,     CW test,   -    :Smile:  .         .

----------

** ,    ....  N1MM         PC...   EQF,   ,     , sorry.

----------

DSP  .
*UR5LAM*
,     .     :Smile: 
https://youtu.be/DSdJ176KuBc
 ?
     .
ft-891 vs ft-2000
https://youtu.be/DRP_IzbVPbE
 WDH, NAR,     contour
https://youtu.be/NbbOINP0HyY
WDH 800 , WDH+NAR 50 , CNT   Pitch 600 
    .    .

https://youtu.be/356LHUd0xNA

----------

ut2uf

----------

ut2uf

----------


## Eugene163

> https://youtu.be/DRP_IzbVPbE


 ,       FT-891   2000-....

----------


## Eugene163

> SSB    .      3,2


 !   IC-7300 2,9  ... ::up:: 

 ,   3,6 .  2,9    .

----------

R7MU

----------

> - ,


  , .... .
      ,      ?
..   ?
.

----------


## US1QA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnpQ...l=SignalSearch

  .

----------



----------


## R4AC

> 891  . 891      .


       ?

----------


## R4AC

> ....  ,   ?


  :Crying or Very sad: 
 .        "..._ 891  . 891      ."

_

*  7 ():*




> UA8U 
>  891  . 891      .


       891-?
         897.
     .

----------

R7MU

----------


## US1QA

To = UA8U
 60      (   63).    2018.  CW test  , -   24 , 
CQWW CW ,  502 ,    ,  ,  .   40  20 ,  GP-40  GP-20.  100 
 DXCC   112 FT8 .  12  ,      SSB ( 280 ),      10.
   .       ,  TOP  ?

----------

Eugene163, krbltik, R4DZ, R7MU,

----------

krbltik, R4DZ, R7MU

----------


## UA8U

> ,


  ,        .   ,  FT-891   " "     . 




> -


   ,  ,          FT-891 :Razz: 

*  7 ():*




> .


     ?

*  5 ():*




> CQWW CW ,  502 ,


      ?    .

----------


## R4AC

> ,  ,          FT-891


  :Crying or Very sad: 
       891,      891  ?
       ,      .

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

??? ::::  ...

----------


## Eugene163

> ,  ,          FT-891


     ...     IC-721  CW     , DX .   ,  .
     ,          :Razz: .

----------

krbltik, R7MU

----------

R7MU, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> ...


    "" (. )       IC-721    .  .... ,     ...,     ...    .




> 


 ,    ,  ,   .   .      ,  ,       .




> .


 FT-891    FT-857   -  144  430 MHz.

*  5 ():*




> //  .


      .

----------

R7MU

----------


## UA8U

> .         891


      .

----------


## UA8U

> 


 ,   FT-891,        ,     .




> .


   ,   24  (      "" TS-850)      50-   ( )  "/ ", "/" .

*  5 ():*






> /  .


      /M?




> .     .


 ..     FT-891 ?  ,   "".

----------

krbltik, R7MU

----------


## UA8U

> 891   ,


   ?          .   ,     ,   (IC-706MK2/IC-7000/FT-897,     ,  ).




> .


         .        .




> .


 .   ,   ,  FT-891.     FT-897     .

----------

R4DZ, R7MU

----------


## UA8U

> .


      .     /p           FT-891  .    .

*  5 ():*




> ,    ?


  ,     ,     250  QSO + 60 .  .  DXCC   5 .   ?

----------

R7MU

----------


## UA8U

> 


 ,      /m,   .      " "        /m  QRZ.RU   "   " ,         .

----------

R7MU

----------


## UA8U

> ,


     ,      .      ""    . 




> ,


    ?

----------


## UA8U

> , ,  ,   "", .


 :Shocked: 



> . ().


      ? ::::  :Super:

----------


## RA1AFS

...

----------

R7MU

----------

> ..


     SDR.  , RSP1A       ...
 ,    -     :Razz: .     ...
    ,        ,    VSPE... :Rolling Eyes:

----------

...       .   ...

----------



----------

yaesu fc-40.   .  City Windom  10-18-21-24 ,       :Smile:

----------

*Dimitrii*
 -...
  ,     . 
,       ,    BMW. 
   857   .   ,        857-     .     ,     .     ( ) - .        . , 590- ( )    . 
    (  )  857  891 .

----------

Eugene163

----------

> ...      (PTT) .

----------

W5ZZ

----------

*PA8MM*,
,       .   WW .
     -  .
   .       #261.      ,  ,  .     . 
 ,    :     , , ,  ...     -,          ,    . 
?    .  vfo A=vfo B.  ,  ,   vfo    vfo   , ...      .      ,    (width, contour, narrow  ..) , ..   !      2,4   :Smile:   ,  ,   dsp    ,   / ,  a=b      :Smile:   ?  ,            . .    ,            .     :Smile: . 
891 (    )   .    857/897,     .      .    dsp  .  3   cw/ssb  .   . ssb   ,      ,     .    .
   .
             .    4 (!!!)      (    yaesu)  .    . QMB, M>V, V>M, V/M.    ,   (  )    !         ?    .   ?    ?        ...  ? ? ,    ? ,  4     . 
:    ,      .       :Smile: .         .    891-.    590-     ...
      891-...    .      .    qsx  qrp-labs.        :Smile: . qcx    ...

----------


## PA8MM

** ,

    !       :Razz:          ,      .

*UR5LAM*,
 " dx-pedition"   -  P4  4S  :Smile:    QRP    ,        .   KX2  KXPA100 -       891   .

----------


## US1QA

> !      2,4    ,  ,   dsp    ,   / ,  a=b       ?


     CW  Function-1   NAR   ,   =  500 hz.   DX   ,    ( dsp,wdh,con,apf)  ,  vfo A=B,    ,  ,         
.         W5ZZ




 .
  HNY

----------


## US1QA

> .


    .   ,      . 

P.S    MONitor    .

----------

Artak

----------

.    ,   .  ,  ALC       :(
      (IDD)   .

----------

Artak

----------

,     .
     -.       yaesu,     .
  !    !

----------


## UA8U

> yaesu,


 , .   ,            FT-DX101D.       :Wink: .   !

----------


## UR5VFT

-       ..
 - http://thestingyham.blogspot.com/201...-settings.html

----------

OlegGus,

----------

Eugene163, PA8MM, R2AAO, Sysert, ur4mp, UT0UM, ut2uf, uv5eml,

----------

,     FUNCSION,        . , , ** NAR  (  )     CW      .   ,       ,      (,    ).      -                ,     . 
    .  - , , "" -      ( ),      .      ALC      (, , , ""      ),           -              :Sad: .    " " :Smile: .
  -    ... 
  ,  , .      ,    ...
     ,  , "",      ,    .

      SDR RSP1A    .     *US1QA*        MFJ,      -.
     ,       .       ,     "",    .  --  . 
     IC-7300,    ...    .
 :Smile: ,   -  ,   ,   SDR-console,   - SDRuno,    -   ,  .
      VSPE    N1MM (  64 bit) -      com0com :Rolling Eyes: .
 SMA      .  - MFJ   .

----------

W5ZZ

----------

MFJ-1708SDR   http://www.mfjenterprises.com/suppor...=MFJ-1708B-SDR  
   PDF-  https://www.sdrplay.com/apps-catalogue/   ,  -   RSP1A https://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/12358
 -   " ".
" ,   -    "()

----------



----------


## R4AC

ur5mid, .    VSPE.
  FT-891  " ".
  .        FT-897D (  ),       .
 FT-3000D,       .
      .  FT-891/ SCU-17 USB Driver (Virtual COM Port Driver).  OMNI RIG  FT-891. 
     .  ,     ,   .      .
       . 
  ,     FTDX3000/ SCU-17 USB Driver (Virtual COM Port Driver)     3000

----------


## R6LCF

> VSPE   64   .


 .       " "    " ".
   com0com ,   .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## R6LCF

,       ." "  :  .
* com0com*. :W10 Pro 64bit ,/.

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,       .       ,    "",    .  --  . 
>      IC-7300,    ...    .
>  ,   -  ,   ,   SDR-console,   - SDRuno,    -   ,  .


  !    ,  :Smile:       SDR-,        ,    .  ,    SDR-  ,    SDR,      , ..       PowerSDR.

----------


## UR5LAM

,      ,        ,      .     - ft891      SDR-?

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## R4AC

.
  891  RF/SQL ,   ""? :Neutral:

----------


## krbltik

, ,  ,   (multi, rf)    ,     ,    ,   .  ,        ,         .

----------

*R4AC*, 
  ,   .  -.
   CW  :Smile: 
,    .

----------

.      r4in   891-.     .

----------

R4AC

----------


## UN7CI

> , 
>     .    ,    PWR/LOCK  ,
>      .


       IC-706..   .. 
                      .     .
 ,  .PWR      .
           ,  ""    ().
-           ().

----------

R4AC

----------


## Alexe

, ,    ? ..  -  ?

    , ,    ? ..  -  ?




> .     .


-   .   FT-950    ,   20  -      . .

----------


## Alexe

, ,    ?

----------


## US1QA

A B C ,       Fumction 1,2, CW Setting.

----------


## W5ZZ

CAT software,   TRX manager,   .   ,      FT-891. 
   :    SPLIT,  RF GAIN slider     ,            .

----------



----------

?

----------


## OlegGus

> 30


, .    ,     - 30  .

----------


## US1QA

> TRX manager,


 ,   ,      W5ZZ ,   , , ,  ,      . 
      W5ZZ.         .

----------

30     .          
       5.8.7 -   .        . . :Rolling Eyes:

----------

,    ...    .     , ,     .     ... ,  . -...
- SS2            ...
    .    .        SDR   SS2.
  ,          :Smile: 
   891       .    .      ,        .   ""    .     :Smile: 
 !     !

----------

** ,    ,         " "   RS1A :Razz: .    ... ,           , ,  . ""   SDR     "" :Razz: ...      ?   ?   ?         - ?   .        ,       .    UBA,         20-  40-, ,           ...  . *PA8MM*,  SDR ,          .          ,     KX3.-          SDR   SDRplay... RSP1A  SDR duo      ...
  . DDC      :Rolling Eyes: 

*  38 ():*

     "..."
 , ,     . 
 , ,  -  ...             ,  SDR...         ...   ?
   ....     :Razz: .
 ", ,    ,     ,  ..."()

----------

OlegGus

----------

SDR 1  (-107 dbm)  XG3.   .      ,  c  50 .      0,3      - -120 dbm

----------


## US1QA

, 07-02, 07-04.   ,      .

----------


## US1QA

> .


OK,     ,         .

----------


## Eugene163

> .


  ,     /FM    RX/TX?

----------


## Radiant

,  .          PTT   ALC    .           .    ?

----------


## US1QA

,   ,     CW  ALC   (    ),      1,2 - 1,6,    10    (    ),       .   ,    
.

----------


## US1QA

,    .        ALC,       .

----------

> CW  ALC


, ALC -    .   -     ""    .
,         ,   ALC    ,         , .  ALC   .      ... 
 CW  ALC             - , ,        150 ...          .
  CW   ALC (  )     - .      ...
 SSB, ,   ALC, c-,    ... :Smile:

----------


## US1QA

> 


 SSB   ,   ,    ,     CW   .
   .





 .

----------



----------


## UR5IBX

> Y-ACC    LDG Z11Pro


 .      ,   .

----------


## R4AC

> ,    .        ALC,       .


  ,    ALC   .      ,   ALC-  . 
      YAESU FT3000d     ALC  CW      "".    ,   .     Yaesu    ,  ,    .
Hello Sergey.
Thank you for the photographs.
The dropping of the ALC is normal as the radio gets less efficient as it warms up.
It could even drop some more if it is running at full power for a considerable period.
If you stop transmitting for an hour and the radio coosl down, the ALC indicator should rise again to a position like in the first photo?
Also, if you are transmitting for long periods of time, reducing the power a little could make a difference.
Provide the ALC meter does not continue to drop then you can consider the radio is operating normally.
If there is anything else I can help you with, please feel free to contact me.


Best regards,
Rodger Kerr

----------

UR5VFT

----------

> ,   .


      ?

----------

*Radiant*
   ,   , .         .         .

----------


## 1967

> ,   .   .


      ,  !

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

* 1967*,          .     , ,   ...
    2  PEAK HOLD.    10         2    10   BK-IN  CW.
,         :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Radiant

.
        .

----------


## R4AC

> .       -    ...


   ,       ,       :Sad: 
* 1967,*        Yaesu.    ,        .

----------


## R4AC

> ,          .
>       ,            ,    -           .


         ( , 15 ),      ?

----------

*Radiant*,
          .  .  CAT clicks    .   .    891   .     .      ,     .
 ,        am\fm?

----------


## R4AC

> ..            .        ,     ,    , .. 80%    .


 .        .     .               ,       .     .
     ,    ,     . 
  891      ,          .

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## Radiant

,       891    ,     .
    -  ,        ,     ,    ?
  1  -       .
    ,               .
   ,   .
    ...      ,    ,       .

----------


## Radiant

!
          ?
    ,   30   ,       30 ?       30    ~?
  CW  SSB    .

----------

> -     ,  .


    .       .   AL-811HX    60 .

----------


## ut2uf

> ,  KOSS   .


   ,   ,          Koss.   60 .     Koss    .    ,    Superlux (32 ),  .   Koss     ,    .

 . .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ut2uf

> - !


  ,    Superlux ,  Koss    .     ,      R4AC.

  .   , yaesu    ,  ?         .

 . .

----------


## ut2uf

> 3,5


 ,      ,     ,      .    ,      ,      .     ,         .       40-? ,    ,     .        ,   .

----------


## us4el

*US1QA*,...................  ..   (L),    .   ,.........!     ,   (  ) c " " (GND)   ,  " "   GND    .  :---   "",      !     ,   ,    ,   " " ,     .,      "" .    -   , ,  ,  ! :Cool:

----------

UT4UCM

----------

R2LAC, UT4UCM

----------

Inv.Vee  40  20 ,   ARI  CQ-M. 
             ..
    WPX :Rolling Eyes: .
RSP1A  !     -  .      -  .
        ,   SDR,        ,   , ,   .        -,   WPX-    SDR    .  ,    -   ,                :Sad: .
 AV-12AVQ  Hy-Gain (10-15-20 m) -     ,        ($150)    ...
            ...
       KX3,   FT-891.       15 ,  ""      10   Yaesu  KX3  ,   KX3  Yaesu   1     . 
          KX3     Ladder Line  &  Yaesu       :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## ut2uf

> ?     ,      ?


 ?  :Smile:      ,      .

    ? :
1.      ;
2.  DNR. , ,     (-    NR  ts-480);
3.  QSK.     ,     .

     .     -        :Smile:  

 . .

----------


## RX0TX

,     ( ).     -          .        857D.

----------


## US1QA

> ? :
> 1.      ;
> 2.  DNR. , ,     (-    NR  ts-480);
> 3.  QSK.     ,     .


  1. ,     , :   40  CW  GP,  NAR filtr - 250 hz + ATT,   17      ,     ,   ,   .
2.   DNR  TS-480 (  3  )    , TS-480     16 bit, 
YAESU-FT-891  +   32 bit.       SSB,   CW .
3.     QSK,      ,         
.
  ,       .           .

*  10 ():*




> Radiant  
> 
>     ,       " "   ""         .


         ,       .     ,   .

----------

Eugene163,

----------



----------


## R4AC

> ?      ,      .
> 
>     ? :
> 1.      ;
> 2.  DNR. , ,     (-    NR  ts-480);
> 3.  QSK.     ,     .


1.    ,    -    .    . 
2. DNR     DSP   .       (   3000   )
3.       ,   ?
   FT-450D, FT-897D,       FT-891.

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RX0TX

> .


,    ?

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## Eugene163

> ,


, ! :Super:       ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

?

----------

*Eugene163*,
       .     .      .    ,   .
 .   ,      :Smile:

----------

RX0TX

----------

Eugene163

----------

**,
  ... . 
    .   4   :Smile:  ,   .
,       -    .  ,   DSP,  ,      " "...
    ,       FC-40.  .        .



> ?
>    ?


**, !

----------

,

----------

UT4UCM

----------

> ?


      .  ,   ,     ,     .
 - .  -      .

----------

UT4UCM

----------

*RX0TX*,  . 
    ALC,    ,     ,       .
 ,   ...
       "" ...                   -     .
    CW .. 07-01  07-03 (LCUT FREQ  HCUT FREQ)    100             .      :Rolling Eyes: ...  .. 07-02  07-04 (LCUT  HCUT SLOPE)  18dB  .               "" :Rolling Eyes:    .
      ,  ! :Razz:

----------


## US1QA

> ,       ?



 , TXW, CNT, APF.

----------


## RA1AFS

,    FT-891     SDR Console   SDR Uno  ... :Razz:

----------


## RA1AFS

,   ?          ?

----------


## RA1AFS

**, .

*  42 ():*

    ... FT-891 + SDR + FT +   ...  ::

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RA1AFS

**, ,   ...



...  , , ,  FT-891   ...

----------


## RA1AFS

...   ,  SunSDR, ZS-1  .

  ,     ...

----------

Eugene163,

----------


## RA1AFS

,,,   ?

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

!



> CW   0,5      .


  :Smile: 
 NAR  WDT   50 .



> (IPO)    ,    ?


IPO   ,  ,        .   -.



> RX          ...


 ...   NAR.
  !

----------

Eugene163,

----------

> 10  ,      .     ?


 .     .    ,   2 .     ,    .
 :Smile: 
     .    yaesu      .
    ...    .

----------

Eugene163

----------

> ,      ?


   .      
   07-01/07-04
 ssb 11-01/11-04

----------

Eugene163

----------

,    , ...
. 54 TX GNRL  16-01 HF SSB PWR. *HF*  , *SSB*  , *PWR* .
:  SSB   . :  : 5-100, ..  5  100 .   100. 
   ,     16-01     SSB     5  100 ,     100 .
     .    .    ,    .     .
  !

----------


## Eugene163

()        891-? -  RJ45    ... ::

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Igal

Menu 16-1 hf ssb pwr 5-100

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> - FT-817, 840, 847, 857, 897, 900, 920, 950 990?


   891-  ?

----------


## uk8om

to Eugene 163    !

----------


## R2DNU

.    .

----------

> ...     .


,  - :Razz:  :Razz: 
  -  (     :Razz: ),    ,    ",   "" (Mode)    "" (None).
  , ,     "DATA" FT-8  ,     ,  08-01  "OTHERS", 08-02  1000Hz,  08-03,   1000Hz, 08-12 - "USB".   WDH   (,    ),    "DATA",     (  3000 ).



> 5


      .    LC.
08-11   72.   UGM96

----------

:
https://hamcity.com/ham-equipment/ha...portables.html
     ,      817?

----------



----------


## UT4UCM

> :https://hamcity.com/ham-equipment/ha...portables.html     ,      817?


 HRO -  584$! https://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=71-002216

----------


## Eugene163

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDlVoJN31fE


 R6LHJ      891-,     ,        ,   ...
      ,     FT-3000    . :Super:

----------


## Eugene163

> ,   ,


   ! :!:       ,        FT-450D, FT-1200DX.   ,    ...

----------

.  TX GND -     ,        .      -  ,   .       .       .

----------


## Eugene163

> ,        ,  ALC ,       ,


    FT-450D    .    ...



> 


   ,     FT-450D    ...

*  5 ():*




> TX GND -     ,        .


    150,      ,   ...

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Sashada

> 150


    ,    60  ,     


*  5 ():*




> 150


    ,    60  ,     




> 2SD2211         160 , 1,5


 ,       FT-1200 500  30

----------


## Sashada

> .  .


  ,   ,    ,      ,     82- , ex RA1WCS . UA1WDT .      ,        ....
 !     ,                ,     FT8 .   ALC .

----------


## Eugene163

> ,    60  ,


    ,   Icom     Yaesu.

----------


## OlegGus

.
        FT-891.      Ham Radio Delux,     IP-Sound.  ,  ,      .   SSB        (    ) .   RTTY  .                    .       Vox,       ?

----------


## R4NX

891   ...
   ,  CW .
  ...
OmiRig,AAlog,AAtest,  TR4W   ...
   ...  - 891 .
  -   (56)
  ,  ...
      ...
 USB ,      USB    Omni.
   ...
( )  USB   IC-746  FT-891.746     .891 - .FT-847 -    USB  .
  .... ...?
        891 :Razz: .
  ....  ....     ....

----------


## R4AC

> 891   ...
>   ...
> OmiRig,AAlog,AAtest,  TR4W   ...
>    ...  - 891 .
>   -   (56)
> .


    891     .

----------


## R4NX

...  ...
 ...     10... Omni,AAlog,.  ..
    USB ...
  ...   7...Omni...  ...
 AALog,AATest,TR4W -       891.      3-
 USB .    USB    FT-847.
IC-746pro,  USB-COM   PL2303    USB   3-.
 ...
 CLAR- ... Multi   ?... ...

 ... Clar ...
 .... ....

----------


## UR7HDP

Hello,

This email message is a notification to let you know that the following files have been uploaded to the Files area of the FT-891@groups.io group.

    /Software/OmniRig/FT-891WO9B.ini

Uploaded By: Michael Johnson <mike@palomonet.co  m>

Description:
Modified Omnirig ,ini file that corrects the LOG4OM CAT UI error for the rigs SPLIT status. This .ini reads correctly and is fully functional with LOG4OM

Cheers,
The Groups.io Team

----------


## UR7HDP

-   CW 07-12 PC KEYING :   RTTY/DATA   .   : OFF/DAKY/RTS/DTR   : OFF :  OFF:   -   3 (DATA PTT)  RTTY/DATA .  DAKY:       3  RTTY/DATA    .

----------


## mtrx

YAESU.COM,     ,  ,        ,        .

----------

> (    ).


   18

----------


## US1QA

> SDR,     ,    ,    . https://www.tspelettronica.com/en/20...dr-per-ft-891/   .





,    .

----------

, ,   FT891M    100 ?

----------


## RN3GP

> 


   ,  ,   ,   891  USA. :Sad:    -.

----------


## RN3GP

FT-891.
    .
 ,     ? :::: 
      ,      !      ,        .     .   DSP   5+            .  DSP   .       ,     .
  ,   ?   ,  , 100500 ,           . 
   ,           .     ,    .      . 
          .
 USB  , FT-8     .       QRZ  " ",    ! :!: 
 LDG Z 11Pro    .
    ,   ,        .
   /  / /. :Super:

----------


## RN3GP

.    ,  https://www.musiclab.ru/product/akus...5cv-wh-633076/ .  .

----------


## RN3GP

> :


     ,   , -      ,     ,       .     Ham Radio Deluxe,   .

----------

RN3GP,

----------


## Alexan

21     ,             ( )    , ,     ,

----------

US7IGN

----------


## Alexan

, 2,  .       ,       -1     .               .. .

----------


## Alexan

UR3QM  ,       (,-).

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Alexan

,     .      ,    891    .     .  .

----------

Alexan, Eugene163

----------


## Alexan

*US1QA*,,    ,        +  + 891    ic-7300

----------


## R2ANG

> FT-891.


!  ,       :Smile:

----------

.     .    .  .   R3QV

----------



----------

,  ! 

  ,   .     .     TS-590SG -  1,9  12

----------



----------


## R4NX

.    ,   .
   .
 ...  ...   ...

----------



----------

RA4FOC, W5ZZ,

----------


## -3

.     -   ...  . ?

----------


## -3

.       ft-891      ( 60    )                 .

----------


## -3

. -              . -  icom-703               SSB    .     703-891  SSB.

----------


## -3

.  .  - 891-     703-     fl-96      .                         .           -     .      .

----------

RN3GP

----------

> 


 :Razz: 

    -  !

----------


## US1QA

> ,  ,   14 Tuning, 14-02


   10 hz

----------


## Eugene163

,      ,      ,     ...    ...
   /            ,   ,     .

----------

R2BAG,

----------


## Eugene163

""    ,  ... 450-  ,  ,    891-  ,    .      891-   450-,         ,     450-... :Razz:

----------

R2BAG

----------


## RN3GP

> 818 ,     .


 818      .   817  891.      ?

----------


## UT4UCM

891       .          ,     , ,       .       ,       ,         .    -   , 891, ,          -   . ,    ,          -    ,      ,  ,  ,    .

----------

R2BAG

----------


## UT4UCM

> 100%


      ,     ,     891-? ::::  ::::  :::: 
    - , ,    ,  ,       ,        ,   -     , , .

----------


## UT4UCM

> ,   !!!


    : -     ! :Razz:

----------

RN3GP

----------


## uk8om

(  )   ,           ,

----------

Eugene163

----------


## krbltik

https://m.aliexpress.ru/item/3279144...4fd926fdR2iiKE
     USB Creative Sound Blaster Play,   ,

----------



----------

> USB,     ,


        -  .      . CAT     USB

----------



----------

> : . , . , ,  .


,   .      . 
   - 

  ,    3,5      ,  (   )   .            .

----------


## Eugene163

,    ...   (),    . :Razz:     ,   ...

----------

UY5LA

----------

> ,    TX GN


     .         .      ,      "0"    .     ,    .         1 .5     :Rolling Eyes:

----------

UR5LAM, UY5LA

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## RN6LBA

!           TUN/LIN?    ... USB

----------


## UR7HDP

03-01 DVS RX OUT LEVEL
 :      . 
 : 0 - 100  : 50 
:        .
    ,     .
03-02 DVS TX OUT LEVEL 
:          .  : 0 - 100  : 50
 :                 .
 ,            . 
   ,     .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Vital R2GKH

> TUN/LIN?    ...


    .  891  991,      (817,857,897),     .
 991-     ,   RS-232. 
 891-     ... 

     - -     ?

----------

RN6LBA

----------


## RN6LBA

qrz.ru,   )
 ...         . CAT  USB   ,      Yaesu (818, 857, 840)    ,      .              ...  )
    .  891-     ???  817,857,897  ..

*  19 ():*

----------

> 20279  F


     .
   !
 :Embarassed:

----------

UT4UCM

----------



----------


## Eugene163

> !


   ...

----------


## Dimshteyn

02-06.

----------

UT4UCM

----------

-

----------

R2BAG

----------

R2BAG

----------


## R2BAG

> 


   ,     ,  ,   .       -  ,    ? /  .
     ?  -  ?

----------

R2BAG

----------

> 


Ÿ     .
  .  !
      ?
     .
   ... .

----------

R2BAG

----------

R2BAG

----------

> 


,     ?
   ,   .
    ?
   ?
     :
    SDR ,
   ?

----------

R2BAG, UR5VFT,

----------


## R2BAG

> 950$.


  ,  ?     :(      $135,     - $610  + $135  + 4613 .  =  60,5 . (  75,    ).

----------

R2BAG

----------


## RN3GP

https://henryradio.ru    53000.     ,    ,  . :Rolling Eyes:

----------

R2BAG

----------


## RN3GP

> 


  .     .

----------

R2BAG

----------

R2BAG

----------


## US1QA

HRO     ,        630$,   Meest.us ,      825$.   .        ,  ,   .    e-mail     ,
      ,      .
 ,          ,      , 
 HRO           Meest USA.

----------

R2BAG

----------

R2BAG

----------


## R2BAG

!
  ,         ?
  ,   -      - , -     ?
       FT8.

----------

R2BAG, R4HBC, RA4FOC, RA9MX, UT4UCM

----------


## EW1AEI

,   

https://eax.me/diy-digital-mode-interface

----------

RA4FOC,

----------


## RN3GP

> 


, ,     ,     .           ,        .



> USB .


   ,     ,    ,        W7,  8.1  ,         




> 


:
 ,     ::::    .        .

----------

R2BAG

----------


## US1QA

Facebook  -   FT-891    .
version   vo-09      07


             vo- 04    --------03
             vo- 01       


   .
 Facebook  ,   ,    .
      . ,  .

----------


## Alex-radio

.     .     Windows10.     ,       .    ,  ,     USB   ,    .       ,      . ...      ""...     .     ,      ,    ,      .     .       Windows7.     ,   ,  .  .     10  .
      :

*      .* 
*MAIN Firmware Version 01-09 (2/01/21)* 

*DSP Firmware Version 02-04 (2/01/21)* 

*Panel Firmware Version 01-01 (9/06/17) 
*
 

*MAIN Firmware Version 01-09 (2/01/21)* 

*DSP Firmware Version 02-04 (2/01/21)*
    1.  , -  S-      .
  2.     .

   ,      .       MAIN Firmware    DSP      ,        .     ,     .        ,        .
   ,    ,   .          ,  .       .    .      ,     .   "    ".

----------

OlegGus

----------


## Alex-radio

,     CAT. F    FT8 CAT    .       / ,  ,  , PTT.       DATA. .     .        .      "".      .            USB,   .        - ,   USB    250 .      FT8  18000 ( ) QSO    .           ,    30- ,        ..

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## OlegGus

> FT8,        TNC.
>    6 pin mini din  2       3,5.
>    YAESU    ,    .
>     ,    .


        (  ),     .          .

----------



----------


## R2BAG

(,     ,  4 ),   FT8 -     :( CAT  ,       ,  ,   ALC    :(
, ,        WSJT?    ,      ,    .     Advanced Manual'.

 UR5EQF   ,     -        ,    OmniRig   , ,    .
 ,      CAT?   ,     ,    .

----------

USB    -     .  USB - UGM96.  ,      .             .    . WSJT-X c     08-...   N1MM       N1MM Help.   -   .  ,     ...

----------

R2BAG

----------

R2BAG

----------


## leonid67

.  .           ,     .       ,    .     ?  ?

----------

leonid67

----------


## Eugene163

> 


       ...

----------


## uk8oct

FT-891.       2-3   . S-  .
   .         RL5009   .
 .

----------

uk8oct

----------


## alexei_

, , ,        ft-891  ?    HamRadioDeluxe,       (  )  . .

----------


## R5ZQ

> FC-30


.   CAT/TUNER,   .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


     ,     ,        ,  (160  80 .)        .  ICOM 9100         ,      .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


     ,           .   100 ,           .

----------


## ua3rmb

2  ,      ,     746- (    2- 50  ).
,  , .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


      .  ,    100 .,  10.  50.        ,      ,   , 3     .




> 


    ,     .

----------


## ua3rmb

- .



> ,      ,


    TS850  ,  30 .




> .


     . ,   ,   .

----------


## UA4PKJ

> ?


   .   .            .  1500      .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UA4PKJ

,    ,   1500 .  ?  ,      891 ))

----------


## UA4PKJ

? ))           .    ....

----------


## RN3GP

> 4


  ,      , UW3DI   ,  . ::::       .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RN3GP

*UA4PKJ*, 
.  .

----------


## US1QA

.


https://www.vk2byi.com.au/ftrestore/

----------

R2ANG, RW3ACQ, UT4UCM

----------


## _1976

,    ipo,

----------

RW3ACQ

----------


## Alex-radio

.   ,   .        .

----------

RW3ACQ

----------

RW3ACQ

----------


## RW3ACQ

,       ,  "WDH"  ,    (3200),     -  !     SSB LCUT FREQ  SSB HCUT FREQ  (11-01 -- 11-04),    ?   ?

----------



----------


## uk8oct

.        1.
           4  .
    .     ?

----------


## uk8oct

.          .

----------


## RV4CS

?

----------


## UT4UCM

> .  ,   .


     ?   -  ? ,      ?   ,   - .

----------


## RN3GP

*UT4UCM*,    ???  ,   ,     .




> ,


       ,    :Smile:        .

   99.9% .    .

*UT4UCM*     ,    ,     ,     ,    ,     .

----------


## RN3GP

""???     , ,    6 ,  ,  RX   TX,   ,   ,   100%  ,        RX.       , ,    .

----------

R2ANG, uk8oct

----------


## UR7HDP

https://radiochief.ru/payal-nik/remo...1-posle-grozy/   ! !

----------

uk8oct

----------


## UT4UCM

*RN3GP*, . , , ,   ,   - ,      ,     -      ,    ?   , ?
 . .

----------


## UT4UCM

> .


 -  !      ,       -   ,  ,     .     ,   ,     .




> .


        ?     -          -     ?

----------


## UT4UCM

*ua3rmb*,   , ,   ?   QRP ,     ,   ? ,  ,   20 - 30,                   ? ?

----------


## UT4UCM

*ua3rmb*,   ,      *UR7HDP*: https://radiochief.ru/payal-nik/remo...1-posle-grozy/
 ,      -__ :
 "  (Yaesu FT-891)   , UB8XAW   . :    , __   (  ). **

        ,       4.7.          60  (  ).        5 (         ) _ ._  Rohde&Schwarz CMS 52 , : _    . 
_     ,          ,       , _        ._"

   ,            -   .
"**

       .         ,       .  ,    RN142S  1SV308 (   )  !  !     .        1.     . _  .
_      - ,   .

----------

> 


 !
        ?

----------


## UT4UCM

*ua3rmb*,   ,      *UR7HDP*: https://radiochief.ru/payal-nik/remo...1-posle-grozy/
 ,      -__ :
 "  (Yaesu FT-891)   , UB8XAW   . :    , __   (  ). **

        ,       4.7.          60  (  ).        5 (         )  .       Rohde&Schwarz CMS 52 , : _    . 
_     ,          ,       , _        ._
*RN3GP*,



> .
>   TX        ,   RX,    ,       ,    0.
>   ,


  156%,         RX,      _    !!!_

----------


## UT4UCM

> .


   , ,               - ,             ,    ,    -       ,         . 
  , 73!

----------


## ua3rmb

-, .

----------


## uk8oct

,  .      .      .  .     .               .
  /         .  .
  72 .   .  .          .
    .

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## RN3GP

> .


https://aliexpress.ru/item/100500201...&utm_content=3

----------

UB3ATI

----------


## RN3GP

> :


    ??? CAT   USB,    http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1803055

----------


## UB3ATI

> :


 https://aliexpress.ru/item/4000044966057.html ?
          ?

----------


## UB3ATI

https://www.ebay.com/itm/164859941481        ?

----------


## UB3ATI

ATU-100         ?

----------

UB3ATI

----------


## Alex-radio

.       .  .         .     ,     .   100    .     .   .        .             "...".   .       ,    .             . ...  957  891.   .   30-  .       . -100   .      .
            .    ,   .      .

----------

UB3ATI

----------


## Eugene163

> 30-  .       . -100   .      .


    -100...              ()   ?      ?

----------

UB3ATI

----------


## Alex-radio

80,     30, 17, 12, 10,   40    20  15 -       . ..        .           .  160. .        .         ,      .        .       .  .

----------


## UT4UCM

> 80,     30, 17, 12, 10,   40    20  15 -       . ..        .           .  160.


 ,    160,              ,        ,  ,       , ..  - .

----------


## R8ACR



----------

UB3ATI

----------


## Eugene163

TX GND... :Razz:

----------


## Eugene163

.       - ( FT-450D/FT-857/FT-891).          .        .

----------


## UD3SCQ

* Eugene163*,               ft850?

----------


## UB3ATI

,    FT-891    U5-LINK (+usb  ).
   __   .

p.s.
  .     . (     )

----------


## R2DNU

.     . (     )

  08-09 Data in select  Rear

----------


## urfin. 72

,        ? !

----------


## urfin. 72

U5link ,     !

----------


## Alex-radio

.   "DATA"           "DATA" .    ...    -   .    RX  ,  . ..    .     "CAT"  U5link   FT-891   .   CAT  USB.      U5link  USB-  USB-.   8    U5link,  CAT  USB   USB-.       .

----------

UB3ATI

----------


## Alex-radio

SP, MIK  USB     PTT   DATA.  -   ,    .   USB -.    USB -  .  :   PTT    ,      DATA ,    USB .   . ..  CAT.     FT-891            .      .  ,    .     .        .       ,  -   USB  USB-.

----------

